

HAKMEM - eternalban
http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/hakmem/hakmem.html

======
drallison
EVERYONE should read this MIT memo. And then go on to read Hank Warren's
Hackers Delight. Knuth's Volume IV of the Art of the Computer Programming also
has some interesting material. If this does not fascinate you, perhaps you
should consider another profession.

~~~
whitten
The site as a whole is interesting too.

HAKMEM might have focused interest for those involved in computing history and
Lisp.

~~~
eternalban
Apparently not on Hacker news ... possibly should have included "in <language
du jour>" in the post title.

------
eternalban
The original's scan:
[http://w3.pppl.gov/~hammett/work/2009/AIM-239-ocr.pdf](http://w3.pppl.gov/~hammett/work/2009/AIM-239-ocr.pdf)

